
Clojure to MiniZinc - brudgers
https://github.com/tanders/clojure2minizinc/blob/master/README.org
======
yjgyhj
There is just so much interesting stuff going on in Clojureland. I haven't
seen anything like it in a long time.

From pushing the state of the art in web clients and servers (Reagent, Rum,
Om, Ring, Compojure & friends), to go-style concurrency (in browsers, Node,
.net & JVM), to logic programming (this, core.logic), to Overtone (a
synthesizer [https://vimeo.com/22798433](https://vimeo.com/22798433)), I saw a
library for controlling light shows at concerts. Just so much.

I'm programming clojure in my free time, and when I'm done with my current
contract (web servers/clients in JS), few things could make me as happy as to
work in Clojure in my day job.

    
    
      (= (amazed-by? clojure (me!))
         true)

~~~
lkrubner
What does (me!) mutate?

~~~
red_hare
I imagine me! is a multi-arity function which updates and returns his current
state given some input.

He's simply saying that even without external influences, he's amazed by
clojure.

